# alluminum dog box



## mphelps8 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have a alluminum dog box for a truck that im wanting to sell. it has two kennel doors and the whole top portion is a storage box i used to keep guns and stuff in. i had i cut down a little to fit in the bed of my f 150 with a tool box. im looking for 500$ for it.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 16, 2009)

pic?


----------

